# So..I got this "free" Merlin...



## p1cr (Jul 5, 2007)

and its an extremely frustrating position.

I ride an Ellsworth Truth with big street tires and a stiff suspension. I came from Georgia where I could actually ride off road. Now I live in MI wheres there are no trails near, and the roads are broken, busy, and boring.

On to the Merlin...

I hired an Advertising agency to promote a new business of mine. While in the office of one of their execs, I noticed a Merlin Cielo frame leaning against the wall behind his desk. 

While negotiating our contract, I suggested he throw in that frame over there. I was kidding of course, but a few days later for our next meeting, he offered me the brand new frame if I signed that day (which I had planned to do anyway). 

Finally, an excuse to build a great frame and force myself to ride a proper road bike.

It doesn't fit. Its a 55 and though I may be able to stretch, I need a 53, maybe a 54.

Merlin activity on Ebay is, well, not there.

What do I do with this thing? Cielo is the Ti lugged carbon tubed frame. It looks pretty, but I want to ride.

Where do I sell, or trade this thing?


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/index.php


----------



## stickney (Jul 28, 2005)

You could use the bikeforums.net classified (need to sign up as a member). I have had luck selling there, is a a little cheaper than ebay. 

Don't kid yourself though, there are merlin afficionodos out there, you can sell it. How much you asking?


----------



## p1cr (Jul 5, 2007)

I'll try the classifieds here. Though it pains me. I wish I could just build the damn thing and ride it.

I don't think I'll ask too much. Maybe somebody will trade me for something cool...that fits...


----------



## Fastgaijin (Aug 24, 2005)

Give it to me...I'll race the [email protected] out of it and give it a viking funeral if I crash!


----------

